# Dr Ronald McNair Challenger Astronaut, Scholar, Martial Artist



## Guro Harold (Jan 27, 2006)

This thread is decicated in memory of Dr. Ronald McNair who was one of the Challenger Crew who all perished 20 years ago.

Of his many accomplishments, including graduating magna cum laude from undergraduate studies at North Carolina Agricultural and Technical State University, he was an accomplished martial artist who held a 5th degree black belt.

For the example of excellence and sacrifice set by he and the other members of that fateful crew...

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 28, 2006)

.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 28, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 28, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

.


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2006)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 29, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 29, 2006)

*.*


* :asian: *


----------



## bdparsons (Jan 31, 2006)

.

Dr. McNair published various articles relating to the physics of the martial arts. I'll try and find them and post access to them.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 31, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 31, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> For the example of excellence and sacrifice set by he and the other members of that fateful crew...
> 
> Rest in Peace.



:asian:


----------

